# Cell Collapse



## eOrchids (Apr 14, 2007)

Hey All,
I'm just curious. What causes cell collapse on leaves to form? Thanks!


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 14, 2007)

A dip in humidity can help cause it sometimes.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 14, 2007)

Sometimes a cold snap can do it also.....Eric


----------



## Bob Wellenstein (Apr 15, 2007)

Cold water on hot leaves.


----------

